# BSA and Swift scopes



## mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Stumbled upon a scope by the brand of BSA. Has anybody ever tried one of these. Also looking at a swift. Both look good in the store, but how do they perform in the field? Both are in the 185.00 to 220.00 range :sniper:


----------



## medic56 (Jan 6, 2007)

This probly doesnt help much, but I just put a BSA 4x40 on my daughters 10/22. Its very clear, and appears to be a pretty solidly built scope.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i have a 250 dollar swift on my 7mm rem and 22-250 both are very clear and hold zero. i have had good luck with them.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I just rescently was looking for a new scope and had it narrowed down to a BSA a Swift or a Simmons. The guy at the gun shop said he gets a lot of the cheaper BSA's back for repairs. And that out of the three scopes I was looking at the Simmons was the best choice. All three scopes were prety close in clarity and brightness. I hope that helps a little bit. :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

$185-220.00 seems way high for a BSA.

Can't comment on the Swift but I can tell you to stay away from the BSA! Some of the earlier models (before they went to rubber coating) were decent, not great, but good enough for .22 rifles and such. I actually do have a first run Contender on one of my 10/22 builds, it dosen't perform with my nikon or Burris scopes, but is servicable on the rimfire. I would not, repeat WOULD NOT, put a BSA of any flavor on a Centerfire that I was going to take afield. What looks decent, not good, but decent out the window, quickly turns into a foggy, cloudy, blurry, mess when you step into the woods. Their 6-24 and 8-32 are the WORST high magnification scopes I have ever looked through, they are not even clear standing in the shop under flourescent lights.

If you want a cheap scope, look at the Simmons ProHunter or the Bushnell Banner, don't exepect great things, but you will atleast be able to see through them in the woods.

My advice, Burris, Nikon, Bushnell Elite, I was never a fan but Leupold scopes are good also.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If I were slumming in the scope market I'd look to the Weaver V series. Their 4-16 with turrets is tough to beat for the price.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

When it comes down to it, I am a BURRIS scope guy...but I also have rifles that wear BSA scopes, and rifles that wear SWIFT scopes... Were I chooseing between the two of these... I would go with the SWIFT PERMIERE, which is my preferred brand of "lower mid-priced" scopes.... But this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> When it comes down to it, I am a BURRIS scope guy


AMEN BROTHER!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have beat the hell out of my BSA for five years. It has been bounced off the 4 wheeler, fell out of a truck, dropped, etc. and has never moved. A great scope for the money.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Junk, only thing I would put a BSA, Swift, or Simmons on is a rimfire. Clarity is poor, construction is so/so and light transmission just plain sucks. Simmons top of the line only have 80% light transmission as off last year anyway, didn't see anything on their website now, seems like the cheaper companies stay away from putting any info on light transmission, gee, I wounder why?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Simmons top of the line only have 80% light transmission as off last year anyway


,

Would be very interested to read something to support that. You have a site or reference or is that just something you were told?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a Simmons 3x9 on my .22 and I absolutely love it! It's been on there as long as I can remember and I've never had any problems with it. It's nice and clear and doesn't fog up when it's gloomy out. I also used a .243 with a Swift scope on it and I liked that one alot, too.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

For the money range you have quoted, I would also say look at the Burris. I owned a two Weaver V16 and while they were fairly good scopes my biggest complaint was the fact they were poor during low light conditions. For a cheaper scope I would give the Burris the nod.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

i HAD swift on my 7mm rem mag, did 3 exchanges . Then traded it for a Nikon Monarc. I personally wouldnt put them on anything with a hard recoil. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## medic56 (Jan 6, 2007)

Has anyone used the T/C scopes. I have put one on both of my slug guns and my T/C black diamond. I'll tell you what, for an inexpensive scope they have stood the test of time and abuse.


----------



## casey.martin2506 (Jan 22, 2007)

wait a year, and add up how many bsa scopes you buy(due to failure and disgust) ... then price a leupold 3X9 or 4X12 and if you would have bought the leupold you would have come out on top. but if you dont shoot very often and arnt very serious about accuracy and quality optics go with the bsa. if you buy a leupold you will have a lifetime warrenty and you will be a happy camper


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree with casey.martin2506. BSA are reasonably priced, but from my experience with 2 of them (both I got rid of) they are not of good eye relief, clear lense quality. BSA's service and warranty is very good, but the optic quality is sub-standard. BSA is a you get what you paid for brand of optics in my opinion.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

My experience - Forget the BSA & Simmons - Cheap cheap Poor clarity

Swift much better optic quality (I have not had it on anything larger than a 243 so cannot address high recoil)


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

had a swift on a .300 mag, but not for long the power stuck on high so i put it on a .17 HMR, and will swapping again soon. the Simmons i've used have been pretty good and i've used alot. but you know what they say, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have several Simmons scopes. Like everyone of them. The last one cost around $90, 3-9x40, awesome, very clear and extremely good in low light and at night with a red light mounted on top. Haven't tried full moon light yet.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

swampfox
I believe you can send your swift scope in for repair or possible replacement, Swift does also have the lifetime warranty.


----------



## NDdoubleA77 (Oct 13, 2005)

just to let you know that Midway is running a super deal on nikon monarchs through the end of the month. I think the 3-9 with the drop reticle was 189. 4-12 w/ bdc reticle for 279. Thought those were pretty good prices for a quality scope. I just got done sighting my 4-12 in.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

MossyMO

didn't know that, i look into it right now, thanks for the help.


----------

